# DE Abroad....



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have made a first appointment at IVI Alicante for the first week of July, I was wondering if anyone else in Ireland, north or south, has any experience with this clinic, my consultant is Jim Moohan in Ballykelly and I've to ring him to see if he will support me through the process if I decide to go through with it! Its so confusing and I feel like I've decided to take it all into my own hands and I'm not a doctor so I dont know if I'm doing the right thing! I have premature menopause and need DE if I have any chance of getting pregnant and time is galloping on..I'm 41! Any advice is appreciated!...Nina


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Nina,
I have no experience of IVI although it was one of the clinics we researched before going abroad. Just wanted to wish you luck like you I have premature menopause and had no choice but to go down DE route. We went to Reprofit in Czech Rep and although most of the organising/finding things out was left to us I have no regrets. As you can see we were very lucky and our tx worked first time! Hang in there when we first started some docs here were a bit funny about us going to Czech Rep but I wouldnt tolerate any b******t so it soon stopped. 

Lesley xx


----------



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I also have an appointment for reprofit in November..I made it at the end of last year but we got a first appointment with IVI in the last 3 weeks and we're going to Spain for hols anyway so I thought no harm done! Ive so many concerns about the drugs and monitoring etc..and I'm convinced that it'll all go wrong for me... A defeatist attitude I know!  So glad its all working out for you Lesley and maybe if I keep the appointment with Reprofit I might pick your brains for your experiences nearer the time! Though you'll be up to your eyes by then I'm sure..wishing you all the best...Nina x


----------

